# NACA results (Molly's first show)



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

This weekend was the NACA show for us. We had Molly in Friday and Monday (for her first shows at 6 months of age) and Kenna was in Saturday and Sunday (looking for her final 4 points). Also Codie (I co-own him with Molly's Breeder and Codie's Breeder) was in Saturday and Sunday, Blake (Molly's brother) was entered on Monday and Snitch (Molly's sister) was entered on Monday. We took the opportunity to take some photos in and out of the ring.

Friday Blake was RWD

















and Molly was Best Puppy In Breed

























Saturday Codie was RWD









and Kenna was Winner's Bitch/Best of Opposite for 2pts.

















Sunday Codie was again RWD

















and Kenna was also RWB (so she now needs 2pts to finish)









Monday Molly was RWB and Best Puppy in Breed








Practicing walking into her stack









Unfortunaly Snitch has been battling ears (they go up and down), she had them up a couple of hours before showtime, but the fell down and she couldn't be shown. But she did do some socialization work and enjoyed her outing.

Molly says that a wrap, from her comfortable director's chair.









krisk


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congratulations! Molly looks so cute in her chair.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

great pictures, especially the last one. Looks like you had a great day


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Congrats! Really nice dogs!


----------

